# Quake 4



## catdog (Jan 24, 2010)

hello from russia =)
i need help with Quake 4 


```
xelp# pkg_info -xE linux
linux-dri-7.4_1
linux-f10-alsa-lib-1.0.21_1
linux-f10-expat-2.0.1
linux-f10-fontconfig-2.6.0
linux-f10-libsigc++20-2.2.2
linux-f10-sdl-1.2.13
linux-f10-xorg-libs-7.4_1
linux-quake4-1.4.2,1
linux_base-f10-10_2
```


```
xelp# glxinfo | grep vendor
server glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation
client glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation
OpenGL vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation
```


```
xelp# pkg_info -xE nvidia
nvidia-driver-195.22
nvidia-settings-195.30
nvidia-xconfig-195.30
```


```
xelp# grep -i glx /var/log/Xorg.0.log
(II) LoadModule: "glx"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so
(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
(II) NVIDIA GLX Module  195.22  Mon Nov 30 14:07:58 posix/SystemV/PST 2009
(II) Loading extension GLX
(II) Jan 24 11:05:14 NVIDIA(0): Support for GLX with the Damage and Composite X extensions is
(==) Jan 24 11:05:15 NVIDIA(0): Enabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.
(II) Loading extension NV-GLX
(II) Initializing extension GLX
```


```
xelp# kldstat
Id Refs Address    Size     Name
 1   19 0xc0400000 5e3b54   kernel
 2    1 0xc09e4000 a0dc1c   nvidia.ko
 3    2 0xc13f2000 2d8c0    linux.ko
 4    1 0xc6d92000 2000     ntfs_iconv.ko
 5    1 0xcbac5000 4000     libiconv.ko
 6    1 0xcbb48000 b000     ntfs.ko
```


```
xelp# ldd /usr/local/lib/quake4/quake4.x86
/usr/local/lib/quake4/quake4.x86:
/usr/local/lib/quake4/quake4.x86: error while loading shared libraries: /usr/local/lib/libX11.so.6: ELF file OS ABI invalid
/usr/local/lib/quake4/quake4.x86: exit status 127
```


```
xelp# ls /usr/compat/linux/usr/X11R6/lib/
tls
```


```
xelp# ls /usr/local/lib/libX11
libX11-xcb.a     libX11-xcb.la*   libX11-xcb.so.1* libX11-xcb.so@   libX11.a         libX11.la*       libX11.so.6*     libX11.so@
```

and


```
xelp# /usr/local/lib/quake4/quake4.x86
/usr/local/lib/quake4/quake4.x86: error while loading shared libraries: /usr/local/lib/libX11.so.6: ELF file OS ABI invalid
```


----------



## snark (Jan 25, 2010)

mabe this helps

/offtop
games use one engine, so should help

(translated from Russian; *only English please!* - Mod.)


----------



## catdog (Jan 25, 2010)

=)
my post has been moved from your link topic

8.0 release, btw


----------



## tangram (Jan 25, 2010)

snark said:
			
		

> mabe this helps
> 
> /offtop
> games use one engine, so should help
> ...



Quake4 doesn't use the same engine as Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory (ET). Quake4 runs on the id Tech 4 engine while ET uses id Tech 3. Enemy Territory: Quake Wars employs the id Tech 4 engine with MegaTexture technology. 

We can blame it on ID's crappy naming of the Wolfenstein series.

In other worlds that thread won't necessarily help the OP.


----------



## snark (Jan 25, 2010)

tangram said:
			
		

> Quake4 doesn't use the same engine as Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory (ET). Quake4 runs on the id Tech 4 engine while ET uses id Tech 3. Enemy Territory: Quake Wars employs the id Tech 4 engine with MegaTexture technology.


here


			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> Games using or licensing id Tech 4
> ...
> * Quake 4 (2005) â€“ Raven Software
> ...
> * Enemy Territory: Quake Wars (2007) â€“ Splash Damage





			
				tangram said:
			
		

> In other worlds that thread won't necessarily help the OP.


thread can help OP in "what to do for run" not in "step by step guide", IMHO


----------



## snark (Jan 25, 2010)

i forgot read wikipedia before post


----------



## tangram (Jan 25, 2010)

Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory != Enemy Territory: Quake Wars


----------



## snark (Jan 25, 2010)

but it runs same way - via linux emulation


----------



## crsd (Jan 26, 2010)

You may need to [cmd=""]brandelf -t Linux[/cmd] your binary.


----------



## catdog (Jan 26, 2010)

i did it, no result


----------



## tangram (Jan 26, 2010)

Ok. I've installed my old copy Quake4 too on FreeBSD 7.3-PRERELEASE i386 which still runs linux_base-fc-4_15.


```
% ldd /usr/local/lib/quake4/quake4smp.x86
/usr/local/lib/quake4/quake4smp.x86:
        libpthread.so.0 => /lib/obsolete/linuxthreads/libpthread.so.0 (0x284db000)
        libdl.so.2 => /lib/libdl.so.2 (0x2852f000)
        libX11.so.6 => /usr/X11R6/lib/libX11.so.6 (0x28533000)
        libXext.so.6 => /usr/X11R6/lib/libXext.so.6 (0x28606000)
        libSDL-1.2.id.so.0 => not found
        libz.so.1 => /usr/lib/libz.so.1 (0x28615000)
        libstdc++.so.6 => /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6 (0x28628000)
        libm.so.6 => /lib/obsolete/linuxthreads/libm.so.6 (0x28705000)
        libgcc_s.so.1 => /lib/libgcc_s.so.1 (0x2872b000)
        libc.so.6 => /lib/obsolete/linuxthreads/libc.so.6 (0x28735000)
        /lib/ld-linux.so.2 (0x284bc000)
```


```
% ldd /usr/local/lib/quake4/quake4.x86
/usr/local/lib/quake4/quake4.x86:
/usr/local/lib/quake4/quake4.x86: error while loading shared libraries: /usr/local/lib/libX11.so.6: ELF file OS ABI invalid
/usr/local/lib/quake4/quake4.x86: exit status 127
```


```
% pkg_info -xE nvidia
nvidia-driver-195.22
nvidia-xconfig-195.30
```


```
% pkg_info -xE linux
linux-atk-1.9.1_3
linux-cairo-1.0.2_2
linux-enemyterritory-2.60b
linux-enemyterritory-etpro-3.2.6
linux-enemyterritory-etpub-0.8.1_2
linux-enemyterritory-shrub-1.2_1
linux-expat-1.95.8_2
linux-flashplugin-9.0r260
linux-fontconfig-2.2.3_9
linux-gtk2-2.6.10_3
linux-jpeg-6b.34_2
linux-openssl-0.9.7f_2
linux-pango-1.10.2_3
linux-png-1.2.8_4
linux-quake4-1.4.2,1
linux-realplayer-10.0.9.809.20070726
linux-sdl-1.2.10_2,1
linux-tiff-3.7.1_2
linux-xorg-libs-6.8.2_7
linux_base-fc-4_15
linux_dri-7.0_2
linuxdoc-1.1_1
```

Libraries aren't being properly linked.


----------



## tangram (Jan 26, 2010)

PR 118230.

*@ catdog*
Browse to the end of the PR, there's a workaround for FreeBSD 8.


----------

